# MH mirrors



## C Nash (Feb 8, 2006)

We have been kind of browsing the rv lots (some salespeople are even starting to threaten to charge us for looking :laugh: ). I have noticed that some MH makes have the right side mirror out front and the driver side on the side. I can see why the passenger side is out front because of the entrance door (deisel)but don't understand why they just didn,t put the driver side out front which I prefer. Would hate for this to be a deal breaker but just looks terrible to me from the front. Anyone know the reason for this?  The salespeople don't have a clue. RV show coming up so maybe some rep can answer but bet someone here can give the real reason


----------



## hertig (Feb 9, 2006)

MH mirrors

Perhaps because MH are already so wide, they only have one mirror on the side?  On my coach, the passenger mirror is on the side and the driver's mirror in on the front.  I dislike it; the driver's mirror is just barely usable.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 9, 2006)

MH mirrors

Hey Chelse,  Good to know your thinking again...  :approve:   On my ole Chieftain the mirrors are exactly the same on both sides.  Guess that means that the designers years ago figured it looked better that way.  Perhaps the new designers took breaks between designs and just forgot where they put the mirror on the other side... :dead:  or maybe the computer on the assembly line went crazy and the quality inspector at the end of the line didn't catch it or maybe they ask someone who was cross-eyed and they looked even to them so they said go for it.  Maybe they thought the driver wouldn't be looking at it from the front while going down the road so they hoped no-one would catch the mistake.....    :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2006)

MH mirrors

Chelse, just tape you a bowtie emblem on the front. You won't notice the mirrors then.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2006)

MH mirrors

Went and looked again today and it just wont grow on me.  Both of mine on the HR are out front and I can see with them w/o any problem.  Don't have to turn my head far :laugh: . Shadow took my bowtie emblem and stuck it up front but, still didn't like the mirrors  and the Ford wouldn't crank until I put it back on the steering wheel.  Had to take the salesman some bakery goodies before he would let me browse his lot today  :laugh:  oh well, can't afford one anyway so guess the mirrors are as good of excuse as any.
Archer, maybe I am crosseyed after the snake bite. maybe they put the right side out front because the image in the mirror is closer than you think so they installed it farther away from the driver hmmm think I'll quit thinking again


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2006)

MH mirrors

Chelse, you still looking for a new MH? We went to the casino last weekend and all the casino buses and about all the motorhomes in the lot had the mirrors you described. May be a new safety design. I wouldn't let it bother me how they looked from the front, as long as they are usable.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 16, 2006)

MH mirrors

Outside looks are important to me Shadow.  Stupid I know but the mirrors are kinda like wheels they should be even.  got to find something other than can't afford for an excuse :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 16, 2006)

MH mirrors

Chelse,  I agree with your logic.  If it isn't even, it isn't right.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2006)

MH mirrors

Archer, maybe as the MH moves down the assembly line the person installing the right side mirror is just faster than the left installer. :laugh:    :dead:


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 20, 2006)

MH mirrors

It has a lot to do with whats in the way.  on some coaches if they put the drivers side mirror even with the passenger side mirror the bar between the windshield and the side window would block your view.  And like you said the passenger side is out front because of the entry door location.  Another reason may be so that you will actually look over your shoulder before you change lanes if they keep it back farther :clown:


----------

